# suburban 10 and tiller



## dragman1 (Aug 25, 2011)

I am trying to use an 8 hp tiller on my tractor. Any hook up & opperating instructions are appreciated.


----------



## m25pa (Aug 30, 2009)

Not to step on any toes... 
There is a site for manuals for most attachments/setup
Www.searstractormanuals.com
And there free to download hope this helps


----------

